# Pennsylvania Campgrounds



## gettebrian (Mar 14, 2004)

Interested in campgrounds in the Lancaster, Amish Country, Poconos and Gettysburg areas.
Thank you for your time.

Georgette Keenan


----------



## TonyO (Mar 15, 2004)

Pennsylvania Campgrounds

For Gettysburg, I would suggest Drummer Boy campground. Its large. and rustic. We were happy with that one in that area. Also. your close to the attractions.


----------



## gpm (Mar 17, 2004)

Pennsylvania Campgrounds

I agree. Drummer Boy is great. Currently, they are expanding and adding approximately 50 more full hook ups and some cabins. My understanding cable will be available. They already have cable on their existing sites. In Landcaster, you should consider, Spring Gultch and White Oak Campground. Happy Camping.


----------



## Snipman4 (Apr 9, 2004)

Pennsylvania Campgrounds

For the Poconos, I use Jim Thorpe Campground.....


----------



## April (Jul 26, 2004)

Pennsylvania Campgrounds

Hi,
We have a favorite campground in the Lancaster county, PA area.  It is called Red Run Campground.  It is a very family oriented, safe, clean and well maintained campground.  The folks there are just so wonderful we go as often as possible and wouldn't contemplate staying else where when in Lancaster.  They offer lots of fun weekend themes all season long.  They have a website:  www.redruncampground.com...Check them out!! 
Happy Camping!!
~April


----------



## April (Jul 26, 2004)

Pennsylvania Campgrounds

The proper link to Red Run Campground is:
www.redruncampground.com
~April


----------

